# gear trouble



## amcr (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a craftsman 917.259570 tractor with a hydro gear transaxle. After about 15 minutes it loses almost all power and hardly moves. Let it sit for 1/2 hour and it regains some power again and then loses it again. I have lubed the clutch and have purged the gear. Any ideas on what problem might be?

Thanks Andy


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Andy
Welcome to TF!

Have you checked the cooling fan? Are all the fins intact? Is it moving fast enough to cool the tranny? Check the belt and pullies for wear or stiffness.

Not sure if the unit is servicable, but did you change the fluid? If so, did the problem start after or before? Did you use the correct fluid?

Did you hit anything with a rear wheel? Maybe slide into a curb plowing snow? Jack up the back of the tractor and let the wheels spin. Check if they wobble.

I checked at sears and a new hydro gear unit is $605.99 + S&H. I'm sure you can find it cheaper elsewhere. Seems high for an LT.

What's the history of the tractor? Pulling loads uphill? Only mowing flat areas?


----------



## amcr (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I replaced the belts. I'll have to check the tires to see if they are turning straight. All the fins are there. History is hilly grass and snow blowing as far as I know. I only use it for snow blowing. Bought it this fall used. The manuel says the gear should be good for the life of the tractor. Maybe it's life is over. 
Once again thanks for the reply

take care
Andy


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Andy 
Do you notice any rust around the pulley or at the ends of the axles?

I'm thinking the unit is overheating. Some reasons could be wrong fluid, old fluid, low fluid. Fan not turning as fast as it should. Too much friction in the pulley when hot causing it to not turn fast enough. 

Have you checked that the brake isn't sticking? Is this happening after braking a few times or are you using the hydro to stop?

How old is the tractor?


----------



## amcr (Feb 25, 2005)

I was told it is 1997. 
Could it be caused by having the upper belt on the snow blower to tight?
Everything else that you mentioned seems to check out.

Thanks for all your help
Andy


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well, maybe. If you disconnect the belt for the blower can you turn the blower auger easy enough? Could something binding in the blower be robbing power from the tractor? But I think you would see the belts smoking or squealing.

How is the tractor w/o the blower mounted? The blower might weigh 200#'s+.


----------



## amcr (Feb 25, 2005)

Auger turns freely. 
We keep getting snow so I haven't takin the blower off. 
I'll have to try it without the blower,
maybe the weight of the blower has cooked the gear

once again thanks for the advice
Andy


----------



## amcr (Feb 25, 2005)

Auger turns freely. 
We keep getting snow so I haven't taken the blower off. 
I'll have to try it without the blower,
maybe the weight of the blower has cooked the gear

once again thanks for the advice
Andy


----------

